# Newbie :)



## RussianSexpot (May 2, 2005)

I'm new too, the name is Michelle but everyone calls me mich..I'm so unbelievably addicted, and as soon as my cosmetology lisence gets transfered to NY State I'll *crosses fingers* be working at MAC, oh so glad to be here!

mich.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Speckra Mich!! I hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## Janice (May 2, 2005)

WELCOME!


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Chelsea (May 3, 2005)

you dont need a cosmetology license to work for mac.


----------



## leenybeeny (May 3, 2005)

Welcome!!!  I have only been here a couple days and love it already!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 5, 2005)

welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im sure you'll love it here


----------

